

Show HN: Groupie, my life's greatest achievement (for the iPhone) - lefstathiou

Thus far at least....<p>I've spent the last year developing this with my cofounder. Overall it's been an incredible experience that has consumed thousands of hours of our time and tens of thousands of dollars. We had a false start about 6 months ago but now we are finally ready to go live. I would appreciate it if any of you would take a moment to check it out and post your thoughts.<p>Throughout this process we have learned a tremendous amount about developing an app (from business plan to business scope and hiring developers), finalizing legal docs (ie acquiring trademarks, defending them, etc) screening graphic designers, trouble shooting and project management in general. I am happy to share our findings with anyone who has questions and interested in going down the path mobile entrepreneurship.<p>Link to download on iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/app/groupie/id330225210?mt=8<p>About the app: Groupie is a group-oriented social network for the iPhone that allows you to create, join, and manage social groups on the iPhone.<p>Every group has a message board, GPS-enabled map, and member directory. Groups can be public or private, listed globally or tagged with GPS coordinates to appear in our local only listings.
======
sabj
Looks and sounds great - I can't try it out since I'm an Android user, but
best of luck to you. Make an Android version soon? : )

~~~
lefstathiou
Working on it. Hope to get working on it in the next couple of weeks. Thanks
for the support.

